# BOURNEMOUTH BEACH, PARK & PEOPLE, UK



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

Bournemouth is a large coastal resort town in the county of Dorset, England. It is also the largest settlement between Southampton and Plymouth. With Poole and Christchurch, Bournemouth forms the South East Dorset conurbation, which has a total population of approximately 400,000. Bournemouth's location on the south coast of England has made it a popular destination for tourists. In a 2007 survey by First Direct, Bournemouth was found to be the happiest place in the United Kingdom. source I will post some pictures of this town that i took today, so enjoy this thread and please feel free to post comments, thanks guys :cheers2:


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## aster4000 (Jan 28, 2010)

honesty, my first time to see photos of this city
and thanks for the effort.


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from this city


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

aster4000 said:


> honesty, my first time to see photos of this city
> and thanks for the effort.





christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice photos from this city


Thanks guys


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

Some more shots around high street


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

Random shots


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## geoff189d (Jun 4, 2005)

Have never got around to visiting Bournemouth but it looks great. Some nice architecture and no shortage of department stores! Thanks for pics of the Russell-Cotes Gallery which is a must if I ever go.


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

geoff189d said:


> Have never got around to visiting Bournemouth but it looks great. Some nice architecture and no shortage of department stores! Thanks for pics of the Russell-Cotes Gallery which is a must if I ever go.


Overall Bournemouth is a wonderful place to visit especially in the (hot) summer. 

At the moment the sea water is still cold (almost freezing) and i saw only a handful amount of visitors who were swimming. Russell-Cotes Gallery is a nice place too and its free admission :cheers:


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Lovely pics, 



SO143 said:


> :master: great weather, stunning beach, lovely houses wow everything is just so beautiful in Doreset England. I will try to visit this place in the summer :bow:


really glad you managed to make it after seeing my pics, did you visit any other places as well? How did you manage to take pics in the Russels cotes gallery? i wasnt allowed. Beautiful place and fascinating owners.


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

cardiff said:


> Lovely pics,
> 
> really glad you managed to make it after seeing my pics, did you visit any other places as well? How did you manage to take pics in the Russels cotes gallery? i wasnt allowed. Beautiful place and fascinating owners.


Cheers mate, i visited only Bournemouth  
Ahh what happened is that at the reception a security guy asked us just to leave our bags inside the lockers, he didn't mention anything about camera so we thought that photography is allowed but then when we got inside other staff told us "excuse me no cameras" lol and then i stopped taking more pics :colgate:


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Looks nice, first time I have seen Bournemouth!


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

For a Brazilian guy it looks a cold beach but the city is very beatiful I loved the archtecture of it it is pretty


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

Nightsky said:


> Looks nice, first time I have seen Bournemouth!


Thanks 



brazilteen said:


> For a Brazilian guy it looks a cold beach but the city is very beatiful I loved the archtecture of it it is pretty


Absolutely true, the water is still cold this time but i saw some super kids who were swimming with shorts :lol:

Taxi


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

Great to see the many faces of Bournemouth. It seems such an interesting city. I would also like to see photos of Poole and Christchurch since they are both so much part of the urban area.


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

One more pic


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

indeed, a nice coastal city.
I enjoyed looking at those old great architecture and the lively street scenes.
I know this city by name but I've never seen as many pictures as these.


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

Lovely place and nice beach.

Thumbs up for this building. kay:



SO143 said:


>


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

^^ Thanks the beach looks nice but the water was freaking cold when we were there, looking forward to go back there again when we get proper summer


----------



## Space Invader (Mar 7, 2008)

Ah my english friends brought me there but it was in the night at the V club, I didn't imagine one second that Bournemouth was actually like that, the architecture looks interesting.
Nice photos, I will probably motive them to go in the day next time!


----------



## Comfortably Numb (Dec 19, 2007)

Great pictures!

I haven't been to Bournemouth proper since I was a kid (back in the late 80's!). Even back then, it was impressive. It has a beautiful, clean beach.

Today, like many other British cities I see on here every day, it looks more distinctly continental European, even just looking at the shops & restaurants. British towns & cities seem to have a certain vibrancy about them that has always been either too low key to notice, or totally absent. Bournemouth also looks very green, with beautiful parks, filled with a variety of plants.

You should really head to Poole next - another very attractive, yet bustling English town.


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

SO you should make a trip to Salcombe in the height of the summer.


----------

